# Verts instead of split board?



## ShredLife

mt approach is a complete joke. they're shit and they'll leave you stranded.

verts are really for going straight up couloirs in deep snow. they're going to be varying degrees of shittier than splitboards for everything else. MSR snowshoes will be better than verts for everything except booting up deep, loose pow couloirs. 

i'm not saying not to get verts - but i am saying not to get only verts. you *need* a splitboard or a snowmobile or both if you want to get serious about bc.


----------



## ridinbend

If your hiking to anything that has a long approach, then having a splitboard is the only good way to get there. You cover way more ground faster than anything else.


----------



## killclimbz

I have Verts. No way in hell would I use them for a tour. They are awesome steep climbing snowshoes. 

Get a split. Get some Verts too. They will come in handy and they don't cost much anyway.


----------



## mhaas

don't be that guy destroying the skin track with verts or snowshoes. get a split.


----------



## ridinbend

+1000000000000


----------



## AcroPhile

I never thought of it as a *"vert or splitboard"* kind of question. I always thought of it as an additional part of your touring gear. They serve completely different purposes. Once I start hitting some of the gnarlier bc terrain, I'm going to need a pair myself.


----------



## tonicusa

Split, verts, and grab one of these used: 2004 ROBINSON R44 CLIPPER II Piston Helicopters For Sale At Controller.com


----------



## baldylox

Have you ever snowshoed? It blows!


----------



## killclimbz

Not too mention if you snowshoe in the skintrack someone is going to punch you eventually. Nothing will piss off ski tourers more. Keep it in mind. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Outlander

A split is the only serious way to go and yes, do not boot pack or snow shoe a skin track if you dont want to get shoved head first into a tree well....


----------

